# Hello MARSOC



## whitedevil (May 11, 2012)

Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules here, I just discovered this site the other day and have already seen alot of people getting yelled at. I explained my situation in my introduction, I am a three time deployed 0311 coming up on my EAS. I want to continue my life as a professional warrior, and I love deployed life, but frankly nit-picky garrison life just gets under my skin. Don't get me wrong, I suck it up, bite my lip, and keep myself squared away at most times lol, but I would much rather be a part of a community where training and mission truly do come first. If operators still have to deal with the, well lets say, more aggravating aspects of an infantry unit, I would just rather be in the know. Any input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 11, 2012)

You sound almost exactly like me, except I decided to get out and go to college lol! I can't speak for the spec op's community as I've never been a part of it, though have plenty of friends here and in real life that have been. Having said that, and being a former 0311 myself I'll tell you what I've been told and seen from experience in dealing with others: yes, in that line of work you'd be doing diff missions, get diff gear and diff training, but it doesn't matter where you go, you'll always deal with garrison BS and other aspects of the service we all came to hate. Just because you change to a unit that might seem more high speed and low drag doesn't mean your not in the Corps anymore, your just in a diff part of it, so going to MARSOC, Recon, Force, whatever isn't gonna mean you won't get the death by powerpoint safety briefs from 1stSgt, or the long winded libo brief from the SgtMaj and such.

I commend your wanting to be somewhere that is all about the training and mission, and you might deal with less garrison BS because of it, but you'll never truly escape it. Remember, you'd still be infantry, just a more specialized sort. If you really want it, focus on the things that make you want it rather than "If I go here will I not have field day thrusdays or have to worry about 1stSgt complaining about my haircut?"


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 11, 2012)

whitedevil said:


> Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules here, I just discovered this site the other day and have already seen alot of people getting yelled at. I explained my situation in my introduction, I am a three time deployed 0311 coming up on my EAS. I want to continue my life as a professional warrior, and I love deployed life, but frankly nit-picky garrison life just gets under my skin. Don't get me wrong, I suck it up, bite my lip, and keep myself squared away at most times lol, but I would much rather be a part of a community where training and mission truly do come first. If operators still have to deal with the, well lets say, more aggravating aspects of an infantry unit, I would just rather be in the know. Any input is appreciated. Thank you.



Here's the bad news no matter where you go, including SOF or the private sector, you will always have to deal with garrison/bureaucratic/stuff that you could care less about it's just the reality of the world and it's been that way probably since before Rome. 

The good news is that on the whole we don't have to deal with those things nearly as much as the rest of the Marine Corps. The main reason being we just really don't have time for it. In the rear training does come first but that's not to say that after a long day of training you don't have to head back to the office to sign a roster or knock out the gas chamber on a Friday afternoon because it's the only time you can fit it in.

 It's too much to go into real detail but what I will tell you is that you can't get away from the Corps inside the Corps. However, if you want to be in a place were the BS is at a minimum, your voice has some weight, and what you do can often have a large impact on a regional level, over here is the best place you can be in the Marine Corps. It's not all roses and the grass isn't necessarily greener, but it's definitely a different type of grass.


----------



## whitedevil (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, that's pretty much what I was expecting, I guess I'm just hoping for too much. I'm probably going to at least do ASPOC no matter what just to get a chance to talk personally to some other operators, and hell if all else fails it will be a great way to get thrashed just before getting out lol.


----------

